# Blindfold help?



## shmimel (Jan 8, 2015)

I am new to cubing and I have taken the blindfold solving quest upon me. I can solve 2x2-5x5, so I guess I am less nooby than others. I can solve corners blindfolded, and I am now working on edges. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 8, 2015)

I would learn corners and edges separately first and then combine them. Personally I think edges are easier because its very easy to tell where they go (the majority of my bld fails are bc I memorized corners wrong) so you shouldn't have any problems learning it separately , sure they are more to memorize but with letter pairs that's like 6 things compared to 3 or 4. Then afterwards learn how to tell if there is parity (if you use letter pairs its very easy to tell) and then after 4 or 5 solves of combining everything you have learned you should have your first success. If you are having trouble write down your memorization while looking at each piece once (make sure you are mem. the correct letters the first time to minimize errors, checking your memo is a huge waste of time anyway) and then go through it to see if you are memorizing things wrong, if you are having trouble with corners exclusively I found that doing 2x2 solves helps because of the lack of centers.

Also it takes 20 hours to learn anything and to get past that mental barrier of it being hard to sit down and actually practice. Don't give up until you have at least put 20 hours worth of effort into it


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

For now just learn M2, decide on a solid letters based memory system and don't be nervous about going for a full BLD solve. Getting a first success is all you need to focus on right now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah start learning M2 if you aren't already, check out Noan Arthurs' tutorial on Cubing World. It is an outstanding tutorial and helped me a lot when learning.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 8, 2015)

Is M2 better or OP better for edges?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2015)

M2!!!


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 8, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> M2!!!


why?


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 8, 2015)

because doing m2 is much faster than doing t perm


----------



## szalejot (Jan 8, 2015)

M2 is not much harder, than OP for edges but requires a lot less moves per solve.
I vote for M2 
OP for corners is OK for beginner, you can switch to comms later.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2015)

M2 also has the advantage that you can easily gradually move off of it to BH or freestyle solving, by simply optimizing your pairs one at a time, often simply using optimized versions of what you're already doing with M2. So M2 is a great stepping-stone to world class BLD solving, in case you ever go that far.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> M2 also has the advantage that you can easily gradually move off of it to BH or freestyle solving, by simply optimizing your pairs one at a time, often simply using optimized versions of what you're already doing with M2. So M2 is a great stepping-stone to world class BLD solving, in case you ever go that far.



I completely agree with you BUT I just read Maskows post from some other thread and he seems to disagree. I would be interested in hearing more of his thoughts about the subject.

Can't find the post right now but he said that M2 is an outdated method and people shouldn't use it anymore. Instead he recommended path OP->Turbo->commutators.

I think that M2 is quite good on its own and also very easy and natural transition to commutators

So Maskow if you read this please tell us some of your thoughts about this


----------



## Jakube (Jan 9, 2015)

I would say it depends totally on the buffer position. UF or UR are a little bit better than DF (better algs?, parity), and therefore is Turbo better than M2. 

The transition M2-comms and turbo-comms are quite similar. Turbo is perhaps a little bit easier, because your are already used in solving 2 pieces at a time, while M2 only solves 1 piece.


----------



## shmimel (Jan 10, 2015)

I will take all this advice into my blindsolving! I am learning M2, from Noah Cubes, and I will focus even more on that! Thank you very much!


----------



## shmimel (Sep 27, 2015)

It has been a while... BUT I FINALLY DID IT THIS MORNING! FULL BLD, WITH M2 AND OLD PACHMANN!


----------

